# Bolk Egyptian Swifts



## rollerdoneks (Jan 20, 2012)

I want to purchase pure breed Bolk Gohzar's. (Egyptian Swifts) No cross breeds please. These are the colors I want: Aswad (Black), Walnut (Kesher Bondok), Red (Faru), Yellow (Istanbolly), Red (Wardy), Blue (Zahr)

[email protected] 
USA only!


----------

